# NEW ZEALAND - 2015 FIFA U-20 World Cup (05.30 ~ 06.20)



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

The 2015 FIFA U-20 World Cup is the twentieth edition of the U-20 World Cup since its inception in 1977 as the FIFA World Youth Championship. 

The competition takes place for the first time in New Zealand, the third time on Oceanian soil after Australia staged the 1981 and 1993 editions. 

A total of 52 matches will be played in seven host cities.





if you want to see FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadiums pictures , Please visit below.


FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadiums in New Zealand

FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadiums from 1977 to 2017


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Wellington, Wellington Regional Stadium (Westpak Stadium)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Christchurch, Rugby League Park (AMI Stadium , Addington Showgrounds)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Plymouth , Yarrow Stadium (Rugby Park, Stadium Taranaki)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hamilton , Waikato Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Whangarei, Northland Events Centre (Okara Park , Toll Stadium)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*North Shore City (Albany , Auckland) , North Harbour Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dunedin, Forsyth Barr Stadium (Otago Stadium)*


----------



## kubica fan ireland (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello, Adelaide, I just wanted to know where you get your great pictures of sports arena from. I love the panoramic views of the stadiums and the overhead ones from outside the grounds. I just wanted to know what websites you use, I sent you a private message a few months ago. Many thanks,

Colm


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Very nice collection of small/medium sized stadiums!


----------



## Colm Flynn (Mar 8, 2012)

Some nice stadiums there, like the mountain scene in the new plymouth photos.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*North Shore City (Albany , Auckland) , North Harbour Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dunedin, Forsyth Barr Stadium (Otago Stadium)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hamilton , Waikato Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Plymouth , Yarrow Stadium (Rugby Park, Stadium Taranaki)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Whangarei, Northland Events Centre (Okara Park , Toll Stadium)*


----------



## Riise (Nov 12, 2006)

The terraces at Yarrow and Waikato Stadiums look a bit tasty! Party Decks are becoming more popular in North America but I wish terraces would take off.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

So, I'm sure everyone is like me in having Mali and Senegal in the semi-finals on their brackets, right?! 

Meanwhile, US loses to Serbia after, what, 16 rounds of penalty kicks! Tough way for any side to go out, but full credit to Serbia who've surrendered just 2 goals so far all tournament.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Christchurch*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Wellington , Westpac Stadium*


----------

